# ADD-A-Room



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone have a Add-a-Room that attaches to the awning?
Wondering how they are and any problems.
Having one installed tomorrow.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Having one installed tomorrow.


I thought add-a-rooms/screen rooms were about the same, you have to put it up and take it down with each use.

How are they "installing" it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

After hearing horror stories about them on the Coleman Popups I would fear the setup time would be a PITA. Then again at 28' I don't need much more space and bugs in the Pacific NW are nothing like the bugs I had in Missouri either.

Curious how much it costs and what installation entails?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Hootbob,
We had one on our Colman & loved it. 
Took 10 minutes if my kids helped, 5 if they didn,t.
Was great with the dog as well.
Please let us know how it works out for you.

Snowman


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was interested in the screen room that adds on to the awning. Add a room must be the same thing. I wouldn't care if it took a half hour to set up...as long as it kept out the mosquitoes and bees!

How much $$$ are they running???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete,

Just happened to have a Camping World catalog on the desk next to me, so I looked it up. For the A&E Patty O'Room, prices range from $395 for an 8' long awning to $557 for 24' long. Those are the member prices, reg. is $439 to $619 respectively. Plus installation.

NWcamper,

I believe they have to install snaps on the coach, as well as connection hardware to the existing awning. The installation fee from Camping World is listed as $88

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

YIKES! 
I might have to double up on the DEET! I think I'd rather spend that kind of cash on the HONDA generator!

Better yet...
Have you ever seen the trailer with the fold out screen deck on the back? They have it in the back of TRAILER LIFE magazine. It looks like a sport garage type ramp, but it stops before hitting the ground, and has screen room sides and roof. I think KEYSTONE could make these, and still qualify as being an OUTBACK. You'd be sitting OUTBACK instead of sleeping OUTBACK!

KEYSTONE... ARE YOU LISTENING???


----------

